# Evolution Sports | G2 Brake PaintSystem | Special Pricing



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Evolution Sports is proud to offer special pricing on G2 Brake PaintSystem.*
Adding a splash of color to match or accent your car is easily done with the G2 Brake PaintSystem. 
With wheel designs showing more of the brakes; clean and “visual” has become a very important part of the braking system and overall car appearance.
The G2 Brake PaintSystem provides protection and color to your brake calipers and drums. With its high gloss finish, oil and chemical resistance, heat resistance of up to 950° F and long lasting color; G2 Brake PaintSystem is the top product of this type on the market.
1 complete G2 Brake PaintSystem will typically cover the brake calipers or drums of one complete vehicle. 
If the vehicle uses a large front caliper design, 2 kits maybe required.
*G2 Brake PaintSystem includes the following –* 
Detailed Instructions
G2 Brake Cleaner Spray (14oz. Aerosol Can)
G2 Brake Caliper Paint (4oz. Can)
G2 PaintSystem Reactor (1oz. Jar)
Stir Stick
Application Brush
*G2 Brake PaintSystem Colors - Please click the images to be directed to the correct color on our website*









*Special Pricing Details – $25.00 per kit
We will be honoring this special price through September 20th 2004.
Shipping is via UPS Ground service. For most addresses in the 48 states the shipping charge will be under $8.00.
For residents outside of Washington State there is no Sales Tax. | Washington State residents are subject to 8.3% state sales tax.
We welcome orders via our website & telephone; or if in the Seattle area please feel welcome to stop by our retail showroom.*


----------

